# SAT and PSAT Preparation



## vista (Sep 21, 2011)

How are the facility for the SAT and PSAT preparation, which are required for college admission in USA. I have a 10th grader and 4th grader. b4 I make a move I was worried about my 10th grader who is the transition year to go to college. Perplexed if I should make move at present we are in US. Your help appreciated


----------



## Dylan Lawrence (Oct 25, 2011)

*SAT Prep*

You will find many resources online to help your son prepare for the SAT. The PSAT is only used to prepare for the SAT and it is much easier. You can use Shmoop for explanations, practice drills and even full-length practice exams to help him understand the concepts and language. He will have to prepare by reading many books and math problems. All the best!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Most students dont require any extra "training" for the SAT beyond Barrons and other similar guides. Of course it helps to do as many practice tests as possible. So i dont think moving to Dubai will adversely affect your son's SAT Preparation in any way as all the usual guides are widdespread here.


----------

